# Using Pheonix inkjet transfer papers after first wash issue



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi I am using inkjet transfer paper and the brand is Pheonix.
I am using a heatpress machine to transfer the image.
The print is very good when printing but when I wash the shirt for the first time the image get damage.

I followed all the instructions that came with the transfer papers.
Does anyone has this issue please. maybe I have to increase the time or temperature of the heatpress?

TIA


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't expect too much from this process.

Are you using PIGMENT inks? These will give better results but are still far from perfect.

Try Sofstretch JetPro, or 3g JetOpaque transfer sheets from Neenah if you seriously want to go down this route.


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi thanks for the reply. Can you explain to me the reason why "Don't expect too much from this process." ?
I am new to this industry. 
Can you tell me where I can buy those papers, please?

Thanks again


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> Don't expect too much from this process.
> 
> Are you using PIGMENT inks? These will give better results but are still far from perfect.
> 
> Try Sofstretch JetPro, or 3g JetOpaque transfer sheets from Neenah if you seriously want to go down this route.


Hi thanks for the reply. Can you explain to me the reason why "Don't expect too much from this process." ?
I am new to this industry.
Can you tell me where I can buy those papers, please?

Thanks again


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Colliv said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. Can you explain to me the reason why "Don't expect too much from this process." ?
> I am new to this industry.
> Can you tell me where I can buy those papers, please?
> 
> Thanks again


Ordinary inkjet dye-based inks easily fade and wash out. Pigment inks fare better but are still no match for garments printed using screen printing, sublimation, or DTG (Direct To Garment).

Transfers are simply a printed layer stuck on top of the fabric. The best transfers seem to be the Neenah range (SofStretch Jet-Pro for lights, 3g Jet-Opaque for darks) but you will need a printer that uses pigment inks.


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> Ordinary inkjet dye-based inks easily fade and wash out. Pigment inks fare better but are still no match for garments printed using screen printing, sublimation, or DTG (Direct To Garment).
> 
> Transfers are simply a printed layer stuck on top of the fabric. The best transfers seem to be the Neenah range (SofStretch Jet-Pro for lights, 3g Jet-Opaque for darks) but you will need a printer that uses pigment inks.


How can I know if my printer uses pigment ink please?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Colliv said:


> How can I know if my printer uses pigment ink please?


What make and model is your printer?


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> What make and model is your printer?


Hp deskjet 2710


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Colliv said:


> Hp deskjet 2710


As far as I know, this printer uses only dye-based inks, so you will be restricted to using only those inks on your transfers.

Note that you cannot simply replace the dye ink with pigment inks as pigment inks contain microscopic particles that will block, and possibly severely damage, your print heads.

If you are planning on printing garments for sale, then you seriously need to consider whether to go down the *transfer *route, using pigment inks (and you'd possibly need a contour cutter too for professional results), or the *sublimation *route, which also needs special inks and a printer with piezo-electric print heads (most Epsons, Ricoh and some Brother machines). Sublimation can only be done successfully on white, or pale-coloured polyester materials with a high polyester count (typically 100% for best results, or a high poly/cotton blend for more faded, 'retro-looking' prints. You cannot sublimate cotton).

*DTG *machines are an order of magnitude more expensive and require daily use and expensive inks and maintenance.


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> As far as I know, this printer uses only dye-based inks, so you will be restricted to using only those inks on your transfers.
> 
> Note that you cannot simply replace the dye ink with pigment inks as pigment inks contain microscopic particles that will block, and possibly severely damage, your print heads.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information. I am new in this industry. thanks again my friend.


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

Colliv said:


> Thank you very much for the information. I am new in this industry. thanks again my friend.


Can I ask you the last question please? what do you think of vinyl printing? Can you tell me what do I need to do this type of printing?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Colliv said:


> Can I ask you the last question please? what do you think of vinyl printing? Can you tell me what do I need to do this type of printing?


Again, this requires a different technology. You need a printer that uses solvent/eco-solvent inks.


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> Again, this requires a different technology. You need a printer that uses solvent/eco-solvent inks.


can you give me an example of the type of printer I need please. not so expensive if possible. I dont need it large as I know that vinyl printers and cutters there are large sizes as well.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Colliv said:


> can you give me an example of the type of printer I need please. not so expensive if possible. I dont need it large as I know that vinyl printers and cutters there are large sizes as well.


The go-to printer/cutter for most folk seems to be the Roland BN-20, but I'll hold up my hands here and confess to never having had any experience with solvent printing so I'll bow out here and no doubt someone with the required knowledge will be along to help you soon.


----------



## Colliv (Jun 20, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> The go-to printer/cutter for most folk seems to be the Roland BN-20, but I'll hold up my hands here and confess to never having had any experience with solvent printing so I'll bow out here and no doubt someone with the required knowledge will be along to help you soon.


Thanks for your patience my friend


----------

